# Devils Lake



## teamtingler (Sep 13, 2002)

I am heading to Devils Lake to hunt ducks in early and late October, I have never been there before and I am not sure what to expect? I hear you can hunt big water and do well early in the morning or late in the evening, reading this forum it sounds like your best bet is to jump shoot small potholes. Is it difficult to find small potholes to hunt in this area? Should I even bring my boat to hunt Devils Lake or would I be better off with a pair of chest waders and some decoys? Any advice or help is greatly appreciated!

Signed, The Rube from Minnesota


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Your best bet would be, in my opinion, to bring chest waders and some decoys and place them in smaller wetland. Jump shooting is fun and most of us from ND grew up shooting ducks that way but it messes up an area if everyone jump shoots the potholes the ducks like resting on for an extended period of time. Don't be afraid to jump an occasional green head in a ditch slough but you'll have a much more enjoyable hunt if you decoy rather than jump shoot all day.

I've never hunted the DL area for ducks but what I'm told is that the area can get posted up and if that's the case gaining permission for a wetland will be easier than jump shotting anyway.


----------

